
Ask HN: Do you double tap or pinch to zoom images on mobile websites? - ciccionamente
I&#x27;m trying to understand what is the most common user behaviour when zooming images on a mobile web page. Do you double tap or pinch to zoom images on mobile websites? Are you using Android or iOS?
======
Jamwinner
I pinch, index and middle fingers, double tapping on a phone bugs me.

I run both os's, and a few others. It seems the more reliable behavior across
devices ihmo.

------
billconan
I always double tap first. Then usually the image will become bigger than I
want, I pinch zoom it down.

------
enonevets
Pinch to Zoom but it’s quite a rare behavior. Both platforms.

------
atlasunshrugged
Almost always pinch to zoom, using iOS

------
tantan91
yes i have done via iphone

